# 400 amp service



## ctsparky (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello,

I have a customer with a 400 amp service coming into a 2pole 400 amp disconnect (cat# TJD422400) to a GE 400amp residential main lug electrical panel(ALU1424MB).
He already bought a 20kw kohler generator with a 200amp automatic transfer switch.

(I am trying to get the picture of disconnect on my post)

My questions:

In order to make the auto transfer switch work on such a system, what I think I can do is:
Remove one set of the 200amp feeders coming from meter can to 400 amp disconnect switch, and re-feed it into the new automatic transfer switch.

From there, I will/would remove existing 400 amp electrical panel, or should I say remove what circuits I want to be on the generator and install into a separate 200 amp electrical panel.

Does that make sense? your thoughts?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It sounds like you want to have 2- 200 amp panels instead of one 400 amp panel and have one of those panels controlled thru the transfer switch. If that is correct then there should not be an issue


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I see an issue - the 400a disco is going to have to have 2 x 200a breakers, one to the non-generator panel, the other to a transfer switch, then onto the generator powered "gen" panel. But from what I've heard from people doing this, the customer is going to want EVERYTHING on the generator panel.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> I see an issue - the 400a disco is going to have to have 2 x 200a breakers, one to the non-generator panel, the other to a transfer switch, then onto the generator powered "gen" panel. But from what I've heard from people doing this, the customer is going to want EVERYTHING on the generator panel.


Well then they get a 400 amp generator


----------

